# What do I do with this Lycaste?



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 16, 2012)

On a whim I decided it would be a GREAT idea to try to grow Lycaste's. 
IT IS RIGHT?! 
I have one heck of a giant plant that's looking happy, but that's about all I know 
How on earth do I grow this thing?! 
Its Lycaste Always x Auburn 'Semper Fidelis' (?)


----------



## nikv (Jul 16, 2012)

I grow my Lycastes in mostly shade. But they don't do great for me, so I'm probably not much help. Good luck!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 16, 2012)

Grow it in light shade with lots of water and feeding in season. Cool winter and sparse watering when the leaves have fallen or are not growing. No real need to feed in winter. Watch for scales and mealy bugs. They love those leaves and can hide easily in the folded sections.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 16, 2012)

I only have one Lycaste, but it's pretty convenient. In winter it loses its leaves, and I stick it in a corner and forget about it. After a few months I put it back in the light and water it. Mine is just finishing its bloom now. (It's labelled aromatica, but its probably a hybrid.)


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 17, 2012)

Lycaste Always x Auburn 'Semper Fidelis' 

Lycaste Always is mostly a line bred skinneri, starting with one hybrid some 6 generations back. 
Lycaste Auburn is (Balliae x Sunrise) each parent is 50% or more skinneri, with macrophylla and lasioglossa and maybe something else in small quantities. 

The result of the above information is, treat this plant as you would Lycaste skinneri, not as one of the wet-dry deciduous Lycaste, such as aromatica. 

Lycaste skinneri is usually an evergreen Lycaste, its leaves usually last about 1 year to 18 months. It does not have a sharp dormancy, so it does not normally 'like' an extended dry spell the way the sharply deciduous yellow flowered Lycaste would like. Even if it drops all its leaves I don't stop watering it. Especially if I am growing it bright. 

Lycaste grow best in more light than one might think with their thin leaves. They really like about 40 to 50% sun, like you would use to get a unifoliate Cattleya to bloom. However, to keep from sun-burning the leaves, they need constant air movement. The leaves must be moving at least a little in the breeze, or they will become crisp in the sun. If you move them to a shady spot, they will sulk, with poor growth and infrequent blooms. So give them Cattleya bright and keep the air moving to keep the leaves cool. 

Temperature - Lycaste skinneri is a mountain plant. It will do best in an intermediate climate, and does okay in cool greenhouse, but slightly better in an intermediate greenhouse. Protect L skinneri from temperatures above 95F and try to get below 70 F at night in the summer. It must have 4 or more months a year below 70F, ideally all year round should be below 65F at night. I have found the hybrids somewhat forgiving around this point. The small amount of deciduous blood in your hybrid might be just enough to increase heat tolerance, worth a try if you are growing your orchids at outside temperatures during the summer. An air conditioned spot in the house during the worst of the summer heat might be best. 

Repot when new growth is visible, but still shorter than the pseudobulb next to it. Root disturbance is resented except at that time. You can repot out of season, but it will sulk if you break any roots. Best to do it just as the new growth emerges. 


Hope this helps. My remarks are suggestions for Lycaste skinneri and most hybrids where Lycaste skinneri is the greatest percentage of the parentage. 
For other species and hybrids, they each have different needs. 

The yellow flowered deciduous Lycaste need a dry rest, I leave mine completely without water, for about 3 months, from January through March. When the rains return in Florida coast, it is time to start watering them. Many of these tolerate very warm conditions. 

The Sudameralycaste (formerly Ida, formerly the Fimbriata section of Lycaste) these are shade dwellers, no sun or you burn the leaves. They want water all year round. Most are happy in intermediate or cool set ups (a few exceptions)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 17, 2012)

Amazing!
I had been told this was a variety that did not need winter rest, so your info jives perfectly with this!

I am going to have to experiment with its culture -there is no way I can give it intermediate temperatures now. But it seems happy!!

Since there are at least a few Lycaste growers around I would love to see more threads with pictures! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2012)

I love lycastes, unfortunately, I dont have any yet.


----------



## nikv (Jul 23, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Since there are at least a few Lycaste growers around I would love to see more threads with pictures!



I have two Lycastes currently in bloom. Both were purchased from Carter & Holmes as little seedlings.

First up is Lycaste macrophylla 'Red' x self.







Next is Lycaste leucanthe x Lycaste deppei.






And a full-plant photo for NYEric.






The foliage on the first Lycaste is horrible and I'm embarassed to show a full-plant photo.

Best Regards,
Nik von Ruden


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the foliage. It will die and fall off and the plant should go dormant at that time. New growths will be pretty again.


----------



## nikv (Jul 24, 2012)

That's the nice thing about deciduous Lycastes. You get another chance each year! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2012)

nikv said:


> ...purchased from Carter & Holmes as little seedlings.
> 
> 
> And a full-plant photo for NYEric.
> ...



Thanks, good growing.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, it either loves me...or it hates me and needs to reproduce before it KICKS! LOL




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

